# Diy Luminair



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

Hello,
         I'm planning a diy luminair but first I'd just like to run a few things past people.
My tank is high light, I want to keep it this way for the time being, I run a 36watt power compact and in the new luminair I was wondering if 2x24watts would give better quality of light or would this be over the top? 
Also, regarding reflectors what would be best? I understand gull wing reflectors are available but where from and who's are best?

The luminair I plan to look like the ADA desk lamp style lights and I will make at college using aluminium, are there any considerations with this? 

I'll post a detailed plan when I have chance to draw one up on the old paint. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Dec 2007)

I'm going to use these gull-wing reflectors from D&D, Razor reflectors, with my new tank.


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

Hey they look the part don't they!

Does anyone know about Diy lighting? I recon I could cut costs by about Â£30 by DIYing the fittings, my biggest concern is what lighting would be best, Dual 24 or single 36, information is scarce and I don't really know what way to go.


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Dec 2007)

Yeah they look smart - going with those with my new Juwel's lighting rather than Juwel's reflectors as they aren't that great IMHO.

I was going to DIY my lighting for my new tank, but using T5HO straight bulbs.  It would have saved a bit using a single ballast, but not too much.  See my DIY lighting thread for more details on it.  The hardware was mainly coming from Lamp Specs (ballast link) with other bits from other places.  The real expert is James though, I'm sure he can help far more than me!


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

I've been looking into linear T5's and the only ones I can find have a pathetic wattage, 8watt's and they seem useless, I'd need 4 to match my current 36watt PC, it also seems that HO are only available in 24" which is a good 6 inches too long for my 18inch tank. 
does anyone have any ideas on what I could try or where I could look for something more suitable?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2008)

Garuf

These units have reflector included but you have to buy the bulbs seperately.  They fit Interpet or ASL (or other makes if there are any)

ASL Lighting Units

Andy


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

The 2x 24W model would be spot on but to me 4.8WPG of pc is a massive amount of light, would the intensity of this be too much? or would the fact that it would give better light spread compared to a single 36W mean it is in fact _more_suitable?


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2008)

4.2WPG over what would be considered a large Nano doesn't sound huge to me.

Although if you are already battling algae probs best to sort this first.

If you can find linear T5s the length you want I would downgrade and use them.  With reflectors they should still be OK to grow most things.

I think Sam, George, Eds and Zig are more experienced in Nanos than me (Ive never owned one) so maybe they can help clarify this a little.

Andy


----------



## Ray (4 Jan 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> 4.2WPG over what would be considered a large Nano doesn't sound huge to me.



Be vareful here, T5 HO is very intense and in a small tank the distances are tiny.  Tom is using 24w here: http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=657&start=0 and I'm using 13w on a EasyCarbo tank, but its nearly too much.  

I think on 4.2WPG on such a small tank is more like 6WPG on a bigger one.  You'd need to grow high light plants and get everything just right not to get algae.  I'd go with 24W, 36W tops.


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jan 2008)

rayi said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I think on 4.2WPG on such a small tank is more like 6WPG on a bigger one.  You'd need to grow high light plants and get everything just right not to get algae.  I'd go with 24W, 36W tops.



I thought it worked the other way around?  I would consider 4.2WPG on a nano more like 2-3WPG on a larger tank.

Sam


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 Jan 2008)

It does work the other way round Sam,  the larger the tank the less light needed.

They aren't T5 HO lights though they are power compacts.

Andy


----------



## Themuleous (5 Jan 2008)




----------



## Garuf (13 Jan 2008)

Continuing research threw up this. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/150W-METAL-HALIDE ... dZViewItem

anyone know anything at all about metal halides?


----------

